# My Vivid was stolen... =[



## calikevin (Jun 28, 2012)

I was at a smoke shop last night, set my beautiful phone on the counter and turned away for less than 2 minutes, and someone walked off with it! Tried calling it a few times last night but now today it seems to be powered off. Does anyone know of any ways to recover them through the internet, like GPS tracking? I searched the web and could only find joke sites...

My other question is... My phone was insured through AT&T, but it costs $199 to replace it.. Should I bite the bullet and just replace it, or get a new phone instead? My line is eligible for an upgrade and the SGSIII is the same price, $199 with a contract renewal.

What do you nice folks suggest I do in this situation?


----------



## UnlimitedDroid (May 14, 2012)

Does the store have cameras?


----------



## Darkthefox (Jul 11, 2012)

The only way to track it is to already have a tracking app on it. I don't think there is much you can do. I'd contact at&t about it. Either way I'd recommend using prey to track your next phone. http://preyproject.com/ Basically you send a special text to your phone which triggers the app to start reporting and then you get reports in your email that can give you location updates and other information such as any wireless networks it is connected to. I guess you could try installing it from your play account but chances are that your phone was wiped and the sim has been removed. Either way it is worth a shot. Good luck!


----------



## calikevin (Jun 28, 2012)

The store has cameras yes, BUT their network was down while I was in their so they were useless. I thought I had an eyewitness (The clerk first said he saw a girl pick it up and walk out with it, then he said that he wasn't sure that he saw her grab it but she was walking out with a phone that looked like the one I described to him.) We were able to contact both customers the clerk thought was involved, and they both deny that they took it. Should I bother with a police report since I have a witness, or is it useless since they'll both deny it? Like I said the phone is OFF now, it is likely that they ditched the SIM and possibly the phone. I went through AT&T and Suspended the Service, though idk if that means it'll work with a new SIM card.


----------



## jerrycoffman45 (Apr 28, 2012)

calikevin said:


> The store has cameras yes, BUT their network was down while I was in their so they were useless. I thought I had an eyewitness (The clerk first said he saw a girl pick it up and walk out with it, then he said that he wasn't sure that he saw her grab it but she was walking out with a phone that looked like the one I described to him.) We were able to contact both customers the clerk thought was involved, and they both deny that they took it. Should I bother with a police report since I have a witness, or is it useless since they'll both deny it? Like I said the phone is OFF now, it is likely that they ditched the SIM and possibly the phone. I went through AT&T and Suspended the Service, though idk if that means it'll work with a new SIM card.


yes the phone will still work att just disabled the sim that was in your name


----------



## calikevin (Jun 28, 2012)

jerrycoffman45 said:


> yes the phone will still work att just disabled the sim that was in your name


Is there any way to track it down using IMEI or something? There has to be a way to track one of these numbers somewhere, what good are they otherwise? Ugghhhhhhh this blows.

What phone has the most development going on, with 4G LTE and Android?


----------



## calikevin (Jun 28, 2012)

Alright, it was recovered! We got to the police station and got lucky, the officer that showed up to help us had actually arrested these girls before for shoplifting at a grocery store. He told them he just finished watching the tape and saw them take it (genius). The one that actually grabbed it was turning 18 TONIGHT, so he was having some fun with her, talking about big girl court.

The phone seems okay, though it's not starting up... Sticks at the Nexus logo for DeSensed. I also just found that the sim card was removed as well. Luckily the 16GB SD card is still there, and it seems the internal memory was NOT wiped (pictures are still there!) though the SD card was.


----------



## nphil (May 23, 2012)

That's great to hear man, you're lucky to have gotten it back. Someone stole my OG Droid back in 2010 and I could never find it. Install cerberus next time, it has an option to survive a factory reset by moving the app to /system so you can still always just find it. Pretty sure the average thief won't think of flashing a new ROM.. Eventually, they're bound to connect to the internet and bam!


----------



## calikevin (Jun 28, 2012)

nphil said:


> That's great to hear man, you're lucky to have gotten it back. Someone stole my OG Droid back in 2010 and I could never find it. Install cerberus next time, it has an option to survive a factory reset by moving the app to /system so you can still always just find it. Pretty sure the average thief won't think of flashing a new ROM.. Eventually, they're bound to connect to the internet and bam!


Thanks, I'm definitely installing Cerberus now that I know my phone is desirable among thieves.

Sent from my De-Sensed HTC Vivid using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

calikevin said:


> I was at a smoke shop last night, set my beautiful phone on the counter and turned away for less than 2 minutes, and someone walked off with it! Tried calling it a few times last night but now today it seems to be powered off. Does anyone know of any ways to recover them through the internet, like GPS tracking? I searched the web and could only find joke sites...
> 
> My other question is... My phone was insured through AT&T, but it costs $199 to replace it.. Should I bite the bullet and just replace it, or get a new phone instead? My line is eligible for an upgrade and the SGSIII is the same price, $199 with a contract renewal.
> 
> What do you nice folks suggest I do in this situation?


If you havent gotten another one yet I have a Vivid in pristine condition im looking to sell. PM me if your interested.


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

jtford said:


> If you havent gotten another one yet I have a Vivid in pristine condition im looking to sell. PM me if your interested.


Nevermind, just read the rest of posts. If anyone knows someonewho wants one Im sure we can work it out,


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

calikevin said:


> Is there any way to track it down using IMEI or something? There has to be a way to track one of these numbers somewhere, what good are they otherwise? Ugghhhhhhh this blows.
> 
> What phone has the most development going on, with 4G LTE and Android?


Last thing, lookout mobile security is the shit. Look it up and read about it. I have it on all my phones.


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

calikevin said:


> If you havent gotten another one yet I have a Vivid in pristine condition im looking to sell. PM me if your interested.


He got his vivid back
Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xxshadowxslayerxx (Sep 8, 2012)

jtford said:


> Last thing, lookout mobile security is the shit. Look it up and read about it. I have it on all my phones.


avast is the new shit

Sent from my Vivid 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------

